# question about V20.2



## monimrtin (Jun 8, 2012)

Just wanting to see if anyone is aware of an age limit on well child exam code V20.2. I am not aware of one and neither is my supervisor. She came and asked me, so I thought I would check to see if yall knew of one. Thanks in advance for any information regarding this.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jun 8, 2012)

V202 - baby thru age 17
V700 - 18 & up

Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## coder2533 (Oct 25, 2012)

Where did you find the information that V20.2 is for 17 and under?


----------



## larcwing (Nov 17, 2012)

The v20.2 goes for the 29day through 17. At age 18 you are legally an adult therefore would no longer be using well child codes. Its more logic than anything.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Nov 20, 2012)

I found the 0-17 age listed in the ICD book, its listed next to the code with a "P" next to it which refers you to the bottom that staes the "P" stands fpr Pediatric age 0-17
I use Ingenix 2013 Expert edition.


Lynda Wetter, CPC


----------

